# Marble HMPK x Marble HMPK



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I was hesitant to post anything since this is my first spawn in many many years and I didn’t want to jinx anything, but I’m too excited not to share! Attaching several photos. 

I’ve done so much research. The male is in my 10gal breeder with IAL, heater, and sponge filter. By the time the spawn are free swimming, my vinegar eel, micro worm, and BBS cultures will be ready, so they will be well-fed little ones!

Francisco is an excellent father so far and was very gentle with the female. No fin damage to either fish!

Date of spawn: 7/16/20
Hatched: Overnight 7/17
Free swimming: 7/19


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow he is beautiful! What does the female look like?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Not too many good photos of the female, but she was a great mother in the tank and helped pick up eggs and put them in the bubble nest. They’re both about 4 months old so it was their first spawn.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

really pretty cant wait to see the spawn!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you, I’m very excited and hope all goes well!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty! I really like the female  gonna make cute babies!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

They hatched overnight!


----------



## Zellie (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

so exciting!!!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you! I'm getting worried because the bubble nest is not in good shape, but the fry seem to be doing a pretty decent job of staying near the surface/bubbles that are there. Fingers crossed most of them make it! <3


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

MysticBettas said:


> Thank you! I'm getting worried because the bubble nest is not in good shape, but the fry seem to be doing a pretty decent job of staying near the surface/bubbles that are there. Fingers crossed most of them make it! <3


Mine also hatched overnight and i woke up to almost all the babies on the bottom of the tank cause the bubble nest was kind of horrible but they're all just sticking at the top now and bouncing around so there's no need to worry about the nest


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't worry about bubble nests. Most of my males never bother making them but fry hatch and grow normally. If you are worried fry can't stay afloat or can't reach the surface, provide plants (I use stem plants) so they are closer to the surface (in case, like me, you breed in fully filled big tanks).


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you! I had live plants/IAL in since the courtship took place to provide hiding spots for the female.  I bred them in my 10gal but only filled it up about 5”. The fry seem to be doing great, dad is still trying to catch them and blow them back up into a very insignificant nest lol. I think they’ll be free swimming later tonight/early AM and then I’ll remove the male.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Dad is back in his naturally planted tank getting some well-deserved rest.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

I still cant get over how pretty he is! I normally dont like plakat bettas but your is so cool looking!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you so much, @fishowner550! I love him too.. I always stare at him as he swims, he's just so captivating!

Update - Fry are doing well and completely free swimming. They're hard to see in my tannin-rich water, so no idea on a count. I'd say around 50 give or take, which I'm pretty happy with so far as I'd rather deal with a smaller spawn as I go through this experience.  They got their first servings of vinegar eels today!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I lied - just took another peek.. definitely more than 50 lol!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Lol I kept underestimating my fry too. It started as 50 and ended at close to 200 but I still don't have a final count


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Fry are still doing well today and are getting easier to see. It’s crazy how quickly they grow! They’re still tiny little things, but I already see a difference since they started free swimming.  

Also - mom is starting to marble yellow in with her blue and black. So stunning!


----------



## glacier44 (May 11, 2016)

Your pair is absolutely stunning! I can’t wait to see the fry develop! Congrats!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you! Here’s a photo of the fry! Too many to count and they’re darting all over so it’s tough getting photos. Excuse the water stains!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

5 days since they hatched. So cute! I counted 43 on the surface alone. Not bad for a 4 month old betta’s first spawn!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Today is a week since they hatched. Counted about 70 fry this evening! They’re doing well so far.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Day 8: Fry are going strong! I haven’t noticed any losses, at least nothing obvious _knocks on wood_. I’m praying they continue to thrive! <3 I can’t wait to watch how they continue to grow. They’re so cute right now and love laying on a leaf floating in there already... definitely bettas lol.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Day 9: Just added about a 1/2 gallon of aged water to their tank. Slowly increasing the water level. Last night I counted around 100 fry. The more they grow, the more I find!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Day 10: I noticed some dead fry today for the first time. Not too many and I’m assuming they were the weaker ones, but of course now I’m worried! Still have many left, thankfully.  They’re getting big!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Sad to hear but not unusual ❤ never heard of a spawn that didn't lose some.


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

How are they doing?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

They’re doing ok. Definitely lost a bunch, but this was my first spawn in ages and I expected that. The ones that are left seem pretty strong, though!  I’ll try to get some photos!


----------

